# 3 month old baby girl



## ababysean (Jan 23, 2011)

This is such a difficult age for me.  Not newborns, not old enough to hold their head up, really limited in what can be done with a bean bag or bouncy seat!  lol

I took some photos of a 3 month old girl yesterday.
This was indoors, used natural light but did have my SB-600 mounted to a shoot through umbrella TTL for fill....

Thanks

all were taken with my 35mm 1.8

1.   1/125  F1.8  ISO 400






2.	1/125   f 1.8  iso 400






3.  1/200  f 2.5 is0 400






4.  1/200  2.8  iso 400


----------



## tirediron (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like it went well!


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing!! Very nice work!! 2 looks a little overexposed but it's probably just my iPhone.


----------



## lili15 (Jan 23, 2011)

amazing! i love them!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

What in the heck are you doing shooting at f/1.8 and f/2.5?

The 1.8 shots have the tutu out of focus, and the feet are blurry, or in the last shot at f/2.8 the hands of the kid are blurry...I have absolutely no idea what the rationale is behind this...


----------



## Zrock (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the pic's. I agree with the first one and the tutu and feet being out of foucus. I find it verry distracting it keeps drawing my eyes to the blurry sections. Other than that nice pics she has some verry nice eyes... 

gezz you would have loved taking pics of my little girl at 3 months she was sitting up on her own and now at 5 months she is couch walking. she just wants to go go go


----------



## ababysean (Jan 24, 2011)

Derrel said:


> What in the heck are you doing shooting at f/1.8 and f/2.5?
> 
> The 1.8 shots have the tutu out of focus, and the feet are blurry, or in the last shot at f/2.8 the hands of the kid are blurry...I have absolutely no idea what the rationale is behind this...



I agree.  I have no idea.  :/  Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.  For some reason I thought I wanted the background out of focus so shoot wide open!  WTF? was I thinking I have no idea.
But at least I learned.  and I wont (well I'll try to remember) not to make that dumb arse mistake again!


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the kissy lips.  Nice touch!


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

I like them : ) 
Especially Number 3 
Good job : )


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 26, 2011)

When I opened the thread the camera settings loaded before the picture... and I instantly thought WHY is she shooting at 1.8 with that shutter speed and iso? I was expecting some artsy shots of a hand or foot in focus and everything else blurry. So I admit that before I even saw the pics I was kinda thrown off by the 1.8. I like the idea of the pictures, but think they could all be improved with more DOF. 

I also know you like bright edits... but I prefer the pink background to the bright white. Overall I think you did a decent job, but wouldn't be dropping below 2.8 or so if you have enough light.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 26, 2011)

The Kiss is such a cute touch! I agree about the focus [Derrel] But, I think this shoot went well. Good job


----------

